# Super DMZ-RX...



## unocentavo (Nov 18, 2011)

Read alot of reviews for the Super DMZ-RX...just placed my order. If it's half as good as the reviews, I'm stoked!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2011)

You will love Super DMZ rx. It is VERY strong.


----------



## Tuco (Nov 21, 2011)

I got a bottle of SD extreme and a bottle of super dmz. I used the SD extreme and it was beast! Sides too! I'm saving the dmz maybe for the beginning of a test cycle... May just go old school and use dbol though...


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 21, 2011)

its better then what the reviews say. think lotsa of water take cycle support and have taurine on hand for back pumps and ull be  gtg!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 21, 2011)

It's legit. It reminded me a lot of dbol but drier.


----------



## bobby6638 (Nov 21, 2011)

what side effects come with using super dmz???   if its drier then dbol is it like tbol????


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 21, 2011)

never experanced dbol or tbol. the ONLY 2 side affects i got where lathargy and back pumps. lots of water and tourine caps keep the back pumps away PERFECT, the lathargy kicks my ass but redbull and jack3d helps with that (redbull helps the back pumps 2) also it raises my BP sometimes. 2 times ive gotten very dissy but it went away a couple minutes later. sides are minimiul adcanced cycle support is A MUST!


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 21, 2011)

I've seen this on sale over at Orbitnutrition.  What are the positives from DMZ?


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 21, 2011)

*Get'em!*



unocentavo said:


> Read alot of reviews for the Super DMZ-RX...just placed my order. If it's half as good as the reviews, I'm stoked!



Side are always up in the air for first time users. Whats important is  to stay calm. Sometimes your mind will play tricks on you. But that doesnt mean to be  stubborn. If side do arise, make sure you have what you need to address  the issue(s) and youll be fine.

You will not be disappointed with SDMZ!  

Stats?


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 21, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> I've seen this on sale over at Orbitnutrition. What are the positives from DMZ?


 i gained just over 22 pounds in just over 4 weeks. granted im taking test with it but thatsa doesnt kick in till week 3 or 4. my strength is through the fucking foor  my confidence is way up bro its good shit i promise its gtg


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 21, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i gained just over 22 pounds in just over 4 weeks. granted im taking test with it but thatsa doesnt kick in till week 3 or 4. my strength is through the fucking foor  my confidence is way up bro its good shit i promise its gtg



^
Pics or it didnt happen. Haha, just playing, yo. 

I know first hand about the awesomeness of SDMZ. But, still, lets see those pics


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 21, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> ^
> Pics or it didnt happen. Haha, just playing, yo.
> 
> I know first hand about the awesomeness of SDMZ. But, still, lets see those pics


 pics when im done with my cycle =( im going to catch a lot of shit for 2 reasons i dont want to say right now i went from 189lms right b4 first pill and pin to 210lbs 4 days ago when i weighed myself. 4 and 1/2 weeks 22lbs! granted i gained some fat from eating shit more then i should and a littlee more water weight then i expected but i justs starterd cardio 1 week ago so that will solve that problem


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2011)

bobby6638 said:


> what side effects come with using super dmz???   if its drier then dbol is it like tbol????


Super DMZ RX is WAY stronger than D-bol. I had zero sides but I was running Advanced Cycle Support and staying WELL hydrated..


----------



## xMADxMACx (Nov 21, 2011)

SUPER-DMZ Rock's Bro's.

-Mac's IronMag Review- - Page 4​


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 21, 2011)

I just got leaner and veiny with a hard look, but I felt the sides for sure with it seemed prostate swell. For an OTC its great!!! I only ran it once for couple months but love the hardness for me. Oh yeah, Ironmaglabs is the very best I know of and Ive ordered from them a few times. I like hormones


----------



## bobby6638 (Nov 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Super DMZ RX is WAY stronger than D-bol. I had zero sides but I was running Advanced Cycle Support and staying WELL hydrated..




sounds good,,  I am going to order the DMZ cycle in a few weeks,,  I am still rehabing  from shoulder surgery


----------



## xMADxMACx (Nov 22, 2011)

bobby6638 said:


> sounds good,, I am going to order the DMZ cycle in a few weeks,, I am still rehabing from shoulder surgery


 

Bro, 

What kind of surgery? How long since the Surgery? What are you goals in the gym?


----------



## james-27 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm on SDMZ now. So far im liking it, I'm only into my second week but my muscles look and feel full/hard. Had a little issue with back pumps but nothing a little more water didnt fix. So far good *Supplement*


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sweet mother of God I may have to get this on my next order. I loved beastrol but it made me lethargic as heck.  I also will be doing test with it since i'm on trt 200mg test cyp weekly.


----------



## atvbulldog (Nov 22, 2011)

It works well. Very good strength gain, and adds some cuts where there were none before, like striations on shoulders.


----------



## bobby6638 (Nov 24, 2011)

xMADxMACx said:


> Bro,
> 
> What kind of surgery? How long since the Surgery? What are you goals in the gym?



I had everything done to my shoulder short of a replacement.   Rotator cuff,  bicep tendon,,  I had no cartledge left b
one on bone,,  a lot of fragments in there  to be cleaned out..

Doc shortened my collar bone & shaved down my AC joint to make some room in there..  he resurfaces the bones to smooth them out & reduce friction...

I am 50 yrs old been at this game for a while.  I have many issues to deal with (retired fireman)  I been banged up for a long time..  I never  fixed my body because I did not want to stop work (get put in some desk job)   so I rehabbed   & said I was GTG..    I am paying the price for it now but its all good..  

I just want to stay fit,, build back some strength & hardness back..   I am 6' 200   12-15 % bf


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah man I just saw Orbit put DMZ on sale for $29.99 so I'm hoping to pick some up today!!


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 25, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Yeah man I just saw Orbit put DMZ on sale for $29.99 so I'm hoping to pick some up today!!



Do it. Im about to run it myself in a couple of weeks. But first Im priming my body for the smack down Im about to give it.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 25, 2011)

lol that's good. I am on revamp right now.  I need to get some cycle support loaded up as well. Wonder if anyone's stack DMZ with UltraMale!!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2011)

Updated the DMZ profile today;

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...dmz-rx-heavyiron-updated-november-2011-a.html


----------



## AmM (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm taking DMZ with 500 mg T, the only side I have is a decrease in appetite. I like it.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hmm I would like that as well. I'm trying to knock off 30lbs of my fat 5'5 245lbs arse lol.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> I've seen this on sale over at Orbitnutrition.  *What are the positives from DMZ?*



Strength gain for one and increased lean body weight for two! Love this product. You will not be disappointed!



atvbulldog said:


> It works well. *Very good strength gain*, and adds some cuts where there were none before, like striations on shoulders.



Agreed.

OP, will you be creating a journal thread for people to follow along with your experience/progress?


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 26, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Hmm I would like that as well. I'm trying to knock off 30lbs of my fat 5'5 245lbs arse lol.


 
Read this before you solely rely on supplements  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/124299-priming-off-cycle-therapy.html


----------



## |Z| (Nov 26, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You will love Super DMZ rx. It is VERY strong.



Yes it is! Crazy strong, got a bottle stashed away for myself as well!


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 27, 2011)

|Z| said:


> Yes it is! Crazy strong, got a bottle stashed away for myself as well!


 
Z are you going to log it if you start it up? I may be getting some next week.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 27, 2011)

^ just get it bro. cheap as fuck and affective as fuck!


----------



## unocentavo (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been on *S-DMZ/Rx *for about 3 weeks now (2/day recommended dosage) and must say I'm pretty satisfied at the results so far. *Yes*, I would def recommend it...*Yes*, it's worth the money and *Yes*, I'd do it again. 

In my honest opinion, it feels exactly like I'm on a dbol/test e cycle. I can't tell the difference at all. Rapid weight/strength gain, voracious hunger, slightly increased libido, some added aggression and that kinda rounded-thick slight water gain look in the muscles (hard to explain, unless you've done it).

The strength gains came on very quickly and I'm getting more roundness in my muscles (like dbol). I stay hungry constantly, which reminds me the most of dbol. My stomach is doing this growling thing non-stop and I think I'm maybe mistaking it for hunger pangs, I dunno. 

I'm 6'2 and try to stay around 235 lbs year round, but I've put on about 10lbs so far (it fluctuates), which I did not really want to do, but my waist hasn't gotten any bigger, which is a plus. 
I'm glad that I chose to do this cycle in the Winter though... I can still see the lines in my abs but not as well as before. My chest, shoulders and traps have exploded! Weight increase on everything up at least 15%. My t shirts are skin-freakin-tight when I first put them on now. Def got some looks when I was at the mall yesterday. I've bulked so much, I feel like a pro wrestler walking around ("U Can't C Me."). Leg strength went up too... I added 3 more 45's to my leg press yesterday, which was a personal best and pushed out 6 reps like it was nothing. Hack squats up also.

I'm liking the strength gains, just not crazy about the extra water retention...BUT it's manageable. You take the good with the bad right? Main thing is it works!

I think for the last week I'm gonna decrease the carbs much more and add some D3 or DAA to the nolva pct and hopefully keep most of the bulk and strength gains and cut back down on the weight a little. I actually didn't want to bulk as much as I did, but I'm ok with it. It's not a totally wet gain. I'd rate it kinda in the middle for me. In the past I've gotten some water weight off furazadrol, p-stanz and even tren, so I think my bodies just hyper sensitive to any PH. 

As far as prohormones go, I've tried a lot and can tell you that most of them leave much to be desired when compared to the real thing. *Super DMZ Rx* is legit...it does what it says, it builds muscle. For me, next time I do a bulking phase, it's a no- brainer. Great job IronMagLabs!


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been very happy with my gains


----------



## seyone (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a love/hate relationship with it. The shit is strong. I did the recommended 4 week cycle. My strength went through the roof and my weight went from 224 to 236. Pretty dry gains. I'm 3 weeks into pct (clomid) and my morning weight was 234 today. so I'm still holding 10lbs. Pretty stoked about it. 
I did have some sides. I was very lethargic, and had severe back pumps (will add taurine next cycle). I also had suppressed appetite which sucked since I was trying to put on some size. I am usually a big eater but often had to force feed myself. I also got headaches, I assume from a blood pressure increase.
Overall, this shit kicks ass and I cant wait to run it again.


----------



## N21 (Dec 19, 2011)

i did it for about 3 weeks and cut it there. I felt like it was more for cutting than bulking, it completley destroyed my appetite. It did dry me out a little though even though i was trying to bulk but couldnt because of the appetite supression it gave me. I did however like Methadrol i gained 25 lbs and now about 8 months later am down 10. but im getting another bottle of it!!


----------



## seyone (Dec 19, 2011)

N21 said:


> I did however like Methadrol i gained 25 lbs and now about 8 months later am down 10. but im getting another bottle of it!!



I haven't taken Methadrol, but It is basically super dmz with decadrol correct?


----------



## Suckapunch (Dec 19, 2011)

I just tried out methadrol. Its def legit and strong. I had to stop after 3 weeks just when it was getting good.


----------



## N21 (Dec 20, 2011)

seyone said:


> I haven't taken Methadrol, but It is basically super dmz with decadrol correct?



i think so, but its a whole lot different i think. i blew up on it. gained 10 lbs the first week, i was eating like a freak the whole cycle


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2011)

seyone said:


> I haven't taken Methadrol, but It is basically super dmz with decadrol correct?


Correct


----------



## fireman23 (Dec 20, 2011)

definately grabbing a bottle of the sdmz. what about using it in your pct of cyp or what have you? just a thought


----------



## Miacane22 (Feb 2, 2012)

What do you guys use for PCT with super dmz? I assume Nolva but at what strength and how many weeks please provide me with the breakdown thanks


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 3, 2012)

^Clomid for pct 50mgs a day for 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2012)

Ultra Male rx will work for PCT

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...dmz-rx-heavyiron-updated-november-2011-a.html*


----------



## fireman23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ultra male is AS effective as clomid?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2012)

*ULTRA MALE Rx??? Testosterone Enhancement Formula*

 Powered by ProLensis??? 







 - Increases Testosterone Levels up to 347%
- Decreases Estrogen Levels up to 35%
- Increases Luteinizing Hormone Levels up to 169%
- Increases Libido, Stamina & Energy
- Scientifically Supported Extracts  


*View label:* (click to open)
ULTRA MALE Rx??? Testosterone Enhancement Formula 










*PLEASE SELECT QUANTITY:*




*The Science of ProLensis???*

  Studies looking into the screening of  ProLensis??? reveal the presence  of saponins, tannins, alkaloids and  anthraquinones.  These  phytochemicals are ultimately responsible for the  effects of  ProLensis???. It has long been known that saponins enhance androgen (such  as testosterone) production, and that alkaloids increase  the dilation  of blood vessels in the sexual organs.   

*Mechanism of Action* 

ProLensis??? is a multi-faceted compound in  all of the ways it exerts its positive effects on the hormonal balance  of the body.  

  In regards to testosterone, ProLensis??? increases GnRH-LH signalling,   and also increases cholesterol in the testes. These distinct processes   are important for testosterone synthesis. GnRH, or   Gonadotropin-Releasing Hormone, is released from the hypothalamus in the   brain. In turn, this stimulates the release of LH, or Luteinizing   Hormone, from the pituitary. LH is the hormone that directly stimulates   cells (called Leydig Cells) in the testes to release testosterone.  *Evidence shows that ProLensis??? can stimulate LH 169% compared to study controls.* 

  By enhancing GnRH-LH signalling, ProLensis??? amplifies the process by  which testosterone is stimulated, akin to turning up the volume on a  stereo. 

 In cooperation with this, ProLensis??? also elevates levels of   testicular cholesterol. Cholesterol is the equivalent of raw material in   the testes job of creating testosterone. The cholesterol is taken up   into the mitochondria of the testes where it is processed into   pregnenolone. From this stage it is converted into sex steroids and   glucocorticoids. Due to cholesterol???s status as a raw material, it???s   uptake into the testes is the rate-limiting step in sex steroid   synthesis.  

*This manifests into a marked increase in testosterone of 347%, as  shown in research. In other words, testosterone creation can only be enhanced if   testicular cholesterol levels are elevated. In doing this, ProLensis???  increases testosterone output.* 

ProLensis??? has also been shown to act as an aphrodisiac. Studies   involving mammals given ProLensis??? show a significant increase in   frequencies of mount, intromission, ejaculation and ejaculatory latency.   This effect is believed to be due to the increase in acid phosphatase   (ACPT) in the testes. ACPT is widely distributed in the testes and  plays  an important role in the physiology of sperm. Increased levels of  this  enzyme are associated with higher testes output. Researchers  believe  this effect suggests an enhanced mobilization of carbohydrate  and lipid  metabolites which are used by the accessory sex structure  and/or  spermatozoa in the seminal fluid. 

ProLensis??? contains phytochemicals that drive the machinery involved in sperm production and sex drive. 

 In addition to the effects on blood flow to sexual organs that the  alkaloid phytochemicals exert, researchers have hypothesized that other   constituents of ProLensis??? may act directly on the central nervous   system, modulating the action of neurotransmitters. Unbeknown to some,   neurotransmitters such as serotonin play a very large role in the   complicated science of sex drive. 

By influencing neurotransmitters, the bioactive agents present in   ProLensis??? further augment the aphrodisiac effect of the extract. 

 Investigation into ProLensis??? has also demonstrated a marked decrease  in estrogen levels in mammalian research models. This decrease is *as much as 35%*  in comparison to study controls. While the researchers do  not  speculate why this may be the case, they do speculate that this   reduction in estrogen may be partly responsible for the increased   testosterone.  

   In summary, ProLensis??? exerts several favorable effects on the  hormonal milieu, documented in the table below. 

*Hormones % Change*


Testosterone (serum) +347%
Luteinizing Hormone (serum) +169%
Estrogen -35%
Prolactin (serum) No change
 
*Bulbine Natalensis displays anabolic and androgenic characteristics*

  Anabolic and androgenic activities of Bulbine natalensis stem in male Wistar rats   

    Yakubu, Musa T.; Afolayan, Anthony J.   

Source: Pharmaceutical Biology (Formerly International Journal of Pharmacognosy), Volume 48, Number 5, May 2010 , pp. 568-576(9)   

*Abstract:* 

Aqueous extract of Bulbine natalensis Baker (Asphodelaceae) stem at 25,  50 and 100?mg/kg body weight was investigated for anabolic and  androgenic effects in male Wistar rats. Sixty male rats were grouped  into four (A-D) consisting of 15 each. Group A (control) was orally  treated with 0.5?mL of distilled water for 14 days while groups B, C and  D were treated like the control except they received 0.5 mL containing  25, 50, and 100?mg/kg body weight of the extract respectively. All the  doses of the extract increased (P <0.05) the testicular-body weight  ratio as well as alkaline phosphatase activity, glycogen, sialic acid,  protein, and cholesterol content of the testes except the single  administration of 100?mg/kg body weight which compared well (P>0.05)  with the controls for glycogen and cholesterol. The testicular and serum  testosterone concentration were increased except in the 100?mg/kg body  weight where the effect on the tissue and serum hormone did not manifest  until after the first and seven daily doses respectively. Testicular  acid phosphatase activity, serum follicle stimulating and luteinizing  hormone concentrations also increased at all the doses except in the  100?mg/kg body weight where the effect on the enzyme and the hormone did  not manifest until after seven days. The increases were most pronounced  in the 50?mg/kg body weight extract treated animals. The results  indicate anabolic and androgenic activities of Bulbine natalensis stem  in male rat testes with the 50?mg/kg body weight of the extract  exhibiting the highest anabolizing and androgenic acti vities. These  activities further support the folkloric use of the plant most  especially at 50?mg/kg body weight in the management of male sexual  dysfunction in South Africa.   *Effect of aqueous extract of Bulbine natalensis (Baker) stem on the sexual behaviour of male rats.*

  Yakubu MT, Afolayan AJ. 

Source: Centre for Phytomedicine Research, Department of Botany, University of Fort Hare, Alice, South Africa. 

*Abstract* 

The phytochemical constituents of aqueous extract of Bulbine natalensis  (Baker) stem and its effect on male rat sexual behaviour were evaluated  for 7 days. Phytochemical screening revealed the presence of saponins,  cardiac glycoside, tannins, alkaloids and anthraquinones. Administration  of the extract at the doses of 25 and 50 mg/kg body weight resulted in  the significant increase (p < 0.05) in mount frequency, intromission  frequency, ejaculatory latency, ejaculation frequency, serum  testosterone and luteinizing hormone concentrations, computed indices of  sexual behaviour, erection, quick flips, long flips and total penile  reflexes whereas the mount latency, intromission latency and  post-ejaculatory interval were significantly decreased (p < 0.05)  throughout the experimental period. The 100 mg/kg body weight of the  extract produced contrasting pattern to the lower doses of the extract  in all the parameters of sexual behaviour monitored throughout the  experimental period. The results are indicative of prosexual stimulatory  potentials of Bulbine natalensis in male rats. The aqueous extract of  Bulbine natalensis stem at these doses (25 and 50 mg/kg body weight) may  be used in the management of disorders of desire/libido, premature  ejaculation and erectile dysfunction in males. 

PMID: 18710410 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]   

*Physiological Aspects of Male Libido Enhanced by Standardized Trigonella foenum-graecum Extract and Mineral Formulation. Steels E, Rao A, Vitetta L.*

*Source:*
Applied Science and Nutrition Pty Ltd, Clinical Trials, PO Box 68, New  Farm, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia, 4005. beth@asnresearch.com.au. 

*Abstract:* 

The aim of the clinical study was to evaluate the effect of Testofen, a  standardized Trigonella foenum-graecum (Fenugreek) extract and mineral  formulation, on male libido (sexual drive, urge or desire) in a double  blind randomized placebo controlled study. The study recruited 60  healthy males aged between 25 and 52, without erectile dysfunction and  randomized to an oral dose (two tablets per day) of the active treatment  (600 mg Testofen per day) or placebo for 6 weeks. The primary outcome  measure was the DISF-SR (male) self-administered QOL total score and the  four domain scores. The secondary outcome was specific quality of life  parameters. Testofen had an overall positive effect on physiological  aspects of libido. In particular, there was a significant increase in  the subdomains of sexual arousal and orgasm. Testofen had a positive  effect on QOL in self-reported satisfaction with muscle strength, energy  and well-being but did not have an effect on mood or sleep. Serum  prolactin and testosterone levels remained within the reference range.  It was concluded that Testofen demonstrated a significant positive  effect on physiological aspects of libido and may assist to maintain  normal healthy testosterone levels. Copyright © 2011 John Wiley &  Sons, Ltd.
Copyright © 2011 John Wiley & Sons, Ltd.

PMID: 21312304 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ultra male might work, but clomid is the best way to go.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 3, 2012)

Miacane22 said:


> What do you guys use for PCT with super dmz? I assume Nolva but at what strength and how many weeks please provide me with the breakdown thanks



Throw down some daa, clomid, and exemestane


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 3, 2012)

The clomid and daa are great, but you don't need exemestane. Dmz doesn't convert to estrogen at a high rate if at all. Its a dry compound.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 3, 2012)

Yea my bad, I'm used to running cycles where I need an AI. Haven't ran sd or any ph cycles in a minute. Daa is good shit though, I love it.


----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

Any body who have used dmz-rx can tell me how much strong it is,i plan to try,but i worry about it workable ot not?


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 4, 2012)

Give it a try! There is nothing to worry about. Just take the advanced cycle support with it and have a proper pct. Eat big, train big, and drink lots of water.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 4, 2012)

Goot,

  Sdmz is f******* insane. One of my favorite ph's hands down. You will see amazing results! Metha drol is another IML ph that I love and gives amazing results. You must have a good pct for both and def a SERM (nolva or clomid).


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2012)

grootfac said:


> Any body who have used dmz-rx can tell me how much strong it is,i plan to try,but i worry about it workable ot not?



pretty damn strong bro.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 4, 2012)

grootfac said:


> Any body who have used dmz-rx can tell me how much strong it is,i plan to try,but i worry about it workable ot not?



Dude, work on your English. 

Besides that, check out my before and after SDMZ run. Youll see it works!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/152271-my-before-after-sdmz-run.html

It was my second run. Last was a cut, this time it was used as a bulk. IMO you can turn any supplement into a cut or bulk cycle just by your diet. 

Sad to see this stuff go  but at the same time Im wondering and excited about IML reformulated version. 

Keeps us up to date on this Price. CEO of awesomeness! A little ass kissing there, but I dont care. Price is the man! Hes and a really cool dude and takes care of his IMF family.  

Oh and BTW I give credit to IML's UltraMaleRx for my libido and nut juice reproduction. Its definitely a *must have* with PCT.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2012)

we have completed the reformulation of Super-DMZ Rx and should have the new batch in stock with 6-8 weeks.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 4, 2012)

Prince said:


> we have completed the reformulation of Super-DMZ Rx and should have the new batch in stock with 6-8 weeks.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Prince said:


> we have completed the reformulation of Super-DMZ Rx and should have the new batch in stock with 6-8 weeks.



Sweet! Any hints you'd like to give out?

Hey Prince, btw you added another compound to UMRx. The Fenusol. What was the reason for that? Other than the obvious.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Sweet! Any hints you'd like to give out?
> 
> Hey Prince, btw you added another compound to UMRx. The Fenusol. What was the reason for that? Other than the obvious.



we're using a new compound that no one else is using (as far as I know) in place of Superdrol, it will be revealed soon.

there were actually a couple of changes to the new Ultra Male formula but I cannot reveal that, we have chosen to keep the ingredients listed as a proprietary blend because we don't want it copied.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 4, 2012)

Prince said:


> we're using a new compound that no one else is using (as far as I know) in place of Superdrol, it will be revealed soon.
> 
> there were actually a couple of changes to the new Ultra Male formula but I cannot reveal that, we have chosen to keep the ingredients listed as a proprietary blend because we don't want it copied.





Got'cha. Looking forward to it!

I hear ya.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2012)

Ever heard of Ageless Male? That product is a complete joke compared to our Ultra Male Rx.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 4, 2012)

I have not. But I hear about other wack test booster products on sports talk radio and TV ads. Its all crap. 

We're the lucky ones because we know who to turn to for quality products and we have a "broad" understanding of the human body, proper supps and physical activity. 

Also this isnt a "get rich fast" scam. I believe MOST want to keep their shit real. 

For example I remember back in the day when the herbal versions of dick hardeners were first hitting the market. Some people did tests on them and found traces of Viagra and the like.  So their shit was false.

UMRx has tested results. And performance reviews by those like myself. Nothing phony about it, thats a fact.

Keep doing your thing Price by providing us with true, tested and quality products. 

Rock on!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

grootfac said:


> Any body who have used dmz-rx can tell me how much strong it is,i plan to try,but i worry about it workable ot not?



grootfac, it definitely works. You will *love *it. 



Prince said:


> we have completed the *reformulation of Super-DMZ Rx and should have the new batch in stock within 6-8 weeks.*



Is the current formula still available? 

Looking forward to trying the reformulation! And *OSTA Rx???* sounds _very _interesting!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

*Ageless Male*



Prince said:


> *Ever heard of Ageless Male?* That product is a complete joke compared to our Ultra Male Rx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have. They have radio ads for that crap playing during my commute all the time. 







From their site:

*Q.* What is the key ingredient in Ageless Male?

*A. *It's called Re-Settin® and it's a precise combination of the carotenoid astaxanthin from Haematococcus pluvialis and Saw Palmetto berry lipid extract from Serenoa repens. When administered to healthy adults, the average mean testosterone levels increased from a baseline level of 6,241.5 pg/mL to over 10,000 pg/mL. The human clinical study on Re-Settin® was published in the Journal of the International Society for Sports Nutrition.

_Re-Settin? _

Some Googling found this:



> "Re-settin" is far from new (original study published on this combo in 2008 - JISSN | Full text | An open label, dose response study to determine the effect of a dietary supplement on dihydrotestosterone, testosterone and estradiol levels in healthy males) but also under a different trademark (this is merely a knock off; products suggested as "first to market" include: Muscle Tech Cryotest or Axis Labs' Myodrol (which was the first study-dose formula; but at the same time sacrificed some of the "add-ons" seen in the Muscle Tech formula) for which Axis Labs is finally putting the effort into studying their version; in other words...these agents have been sourced differently and you really need to evaluate your own sourcing; which IMO means you simply CANNOT make claims in this industry based on another prep).
> 
> But, let's take a closer look at the original study because I smelled a rat as *Saw Palmetto actually DECREASES androgeny* (by way of 5AR Type 2) on the order of 61% (Potency of a novel saw palmetto ethanol extract, SP... [Adv Ther. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI) - funny how the EXACT same 61% comes up in this story (does that mean the astaxanthin contributes nothing to the equation?
> 
> ...



 ^^^^

*The Real Deal...*






Powered by *ProLensis???* 


Increases Testosterone Levels up to 347%
Decreases Estrogen Levels up to 35%
Increases Luteinizing Hormone Levels up to 169%
Increases Libido, Stamina & Energy
Scientifically Supported Extracts


----------



## nugget13 (Feb 4, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Abstract:*
> 
> The aim of the clinical study was to evaluate the effect of Testofen, a standardized Trigonella foenum-graecum (Fenugreek) extract and mineral formulation, on male libido (sexual drive, urge or desire) in a double blind randomized placebo controlled study. The study recruited 60 healthy males aged between 25 and 52, without erectile dysfunction and randomized to an oral dose (two tablets per day) of the active treatment (600 mg Testofen per day) or placebo for 6 weeks. The primary outcome measure was the DISF-SR (male) self-administered QOL total score and the four domain scores. The secondary outcome was specific quality of life parameters. Testofen had an overall positive effect on physiological aspects of libido. In particular, there was a significant increase in the subdomains of sexual arousal and orgasm. Testofen had a positive effect on QOL in self-reported satisfaction with muscle strength, energy and well-being but did not have an effect on mood or sleep. Serum prolactin and testosterone levels remained within the reference range. It was concluded that Testofen demonstrated a significant positive effect on physiological aspects of libido and may assist to maintain normal healthy testosterone levels. Copyright © 2011 John Wiley & Sons, Ltd.
> Copyright © 2011 John Wiley & Sons, Ltd.
> ...


 

Honestly it is extremely disappointing seeing you try and push your product on the board as an alternative to a SERM- citing journals which studied the effects of Fenugreek on libido.

There is no exception to a SERM for PCT, no doubt that your product helps with libido issues, but telling people that ALL they need for PCT is your proprietary blend of Fenugreek extracts is bogus. Honestly would have expected you to care a bit more about the well being of the people who are loyal users of YOUR site.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

nugget13 said:


> Honestly it is extremely disappointing seeing you try and push your product on the board *as an alternative* to a SERM- citing journals which studied the effects of Fenugreek on libido.
> 
> There is no exception to a SERM for PCT(snip)



Not speaking for heavy, however I was under the impression that he noted OTC products as an _adjunct to_ SERMs rather than in lieu of SERMs.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

Okay, I stand corrected, however note that heavyiron stated, "*Ultra Male Rx* is a legal way to significantly boost testosterone, control Estrogen and raise libido."

By contrast, unfortunately, I believe SERMs are a gray area in some respects.

See *http://www.steroidlaw.com/steroid-law-43.html*

From Wikipedia:



> Clomifene is commonly used by male anabolic steroid users to bind the estrogen receptors in their bodies, thereby blocking the effects of estrogen, such as gynecomastia. *It also restores the body's natural production of testosterone. It is commonly used as a "recovery drug" and taken toward the end of a steroid cycle. It is included on the World Anti-Doping Agency list of illegal doping agents in sport.*



Again, note heavy's caveat (in red) below:



heavyiron said:


> *Post Cycle Therapy*
> 
> Since Super DMZ rx will cause interruption of the Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Testicular Axis, post cycle therapy is strongly recommended. Bulbine natalensis or ProLensis™ is a amazing over the counter testosterone recovery supplement. It  stimulates the production of GNRH and also increases cholesterol in the testes. Prolensis causes production of LH,  which in turn signals the testis to produce  testosterone. Evidence shows that ProLensis™ can stimulate LH 169% compared to study controls. Research further shows Testosterone is boosted a whopping 347%! This natural compound is a main ingredient in IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Ultra Male Rx. *Ultra male Rx* also has pro sexual effects as well as boosting Testosterone. Some Testosterone boosting compounds may increase Estrogen but in rodent studies it was confirmed the the main ingredient in *Ultra Male Rx* actually decreases Estrogen by 35%. *Ultra Male Rx* is a legal way to significantly boost testosterone, control Estrogen and raise libido.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 4, 2012)

Curt...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

^^^^ Was it smart or was it stupid? Honestly, I get the two confused at times.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 4, 2012)

Your good. If people cannot understand it, then it's their fault


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2012)

Amen.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2012)

nugget13 said:


> Honestly it is extremely disappointing seeing you try and push your product on the board as an alternative to a SERM- citing journals which studied the effects of Fenugreek on libido.
> 
> There is no exception to a SERM for PCT, no doubt that your product helps with libido issues, but telling people that ALL they need for PCT is your proprietary blend of Fenugreek extracts is bogus. Honestly would have expected you to care a bit more about the well being of the people who are loyal users of YOUR site.


1. Ultra Male is not my product. I do not profit at all from the sales of Ultra male.

2. Fenugreek is only one ingredient in Ultra male. Ultra male also contains Bulbine natalensis among other ingredients.

3. Ultra male not only boosts libido but also has a strong LH signal that raises testosterone. Post cycle guys typically report low libido because T levels fall sharply and the T to E2 ratio changes in favor of E2. SERM's raise E2 as well as T. However ultra male raises T and lowers E2. This is very favorable post cycle.

4. I love IronMagazine, the members and what IronMag stands for however I do not own this site. It's my hope that over time you will see that I do care for the members. I also hope you will spend some time understanding these products as they are the real deal. Herbal medicine has been used for thousands of years and is where most modern medicine is derived from brother.


----------



## njc (Feb 4, 2012)

Heavy, how would you incorporate Ultra Male into a pct with SERMS?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2012)

njc said:


> Heavy, how would you incorporate Ultra Male into a pct with SERMS?


I think it makes the most sense to either use one or the other.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2012)

nugget13 said:


> Honestly it is extremely disappointing seeing you try and push your product on the board as an alternative to a SERM- citing journals which studied the effects of Fenugreek on libido.
> 
> There is no exception to a SERM for PCT, no doubt that your product helps with libido issues, but telling people that ALL they need for PCT is your proprietary blend of Fenugreek extracts is bogus. Honestly would have expected you to care a bit more about the well being of the people who are loyal users of YOUR site.



Main ingredient in Ultra Male Rx ~ http://prolensis.com/


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Feb 5, 2012)

Awsome article Prince!


----------



## Tuco (Feb 5, 2012)

If SDMZ is so anabolic and strong, would anyone use the oct pct recommended for it for another cycle in lieu of a serm?


Doubt it... Unless SDMZ is not as legit as claimed or the OTC pct recommended by iron mag labs is better than a serm... OR the company is negligently pushing an inadequate pct for a strong product...

Which one is it?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 5, 2012)

For PCT Nolva, Ultra Male or Clomid is fine. All will work for recovery.


----------

